# know anything about snails?



## greenween (Apr 8, 2006)

So, I know this is the betta forum, but I put a gold mystery snail in with my betta(Bloo) and everything seemed fine last night. Bloo did seem a little curious but not bothered. This morning I noticed the snail was no longer active, I have read this is normal, however upon closer inspection, it seems it 
has a small crack in its shell. I read that if bettas are going to eat snails, they will pull it out of its shell. His trapdoor seems to be closed tightly still, I also read that when they are dead the trapdoor sinks in, or pops out. I am just curious if there is any thing I can do, and if this info. is accurate. Should I remove it from the bettas tank? I am not sure if the betta did this or if I didn't notice it(the crack) when we brought it home. He seems to be ignoring it completely now. Any experience with snails of this type would be appreciated for there is very little information available.
I am a total novice!
1 gallon::fish: male betta-bloo
gold mystery snail-goldie
1 dog:Celestial
1 wild 4 year old human :mrgreen: : Cedar


----------



## meyerhaus (Feb 27, 2006)

IMHO: a betta would be hard-pressed to crack a shell on a mystery snail.

That is a tough one though. Most snails can fix their own shell, depending on how far up the shell they are. I would keep an eye on him and see what he does in the coming days.


----------



## greenween (Apr 8, 2006)

just as an update: goldie was awake and moving for about a half an hour, I'm going to take that as a good sign unless someone knows otherwise. I think I may have read somewhere that they are more active at night. Anyone know if this is true,that might explain why he was tucked away this morning. When I bought him last eve. he was very active. Is it possible that the crack was already there, and I didn't notice because he was out and moving about? Still haven't noticed Bloo do anything to him but look at him. He flares for the mirror but not to goldie. Thanks in advance to anyone who answers:mrgreen:


----------



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

hey greenie post a picture of your betta. we would all like to see him.


----------



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

and your snail..


----------



## dwool36 (Jan 31, 2006)

http://www.applesnail.net


----------



## Sprite42 (Mar 10, 2006)

Is your one gallon tank cycled? How warm is it? Mystery snails slow down in colder water. IMO, a one gallon tank is awfully small for a mystery snail and a betta. 

When a mystery snail dies, the 'door' is hanging slightly open. If you try to pull it open, there is no resistance at all. But, don't get too close. Essence de snail is not pleasant and won't soon be forgotten.


----------



## meyerhaus (Feb 27, 2006)

Sprite42 said:


> Essence de snail is not pleasant and won't soon be forgotten.


I put some on every night to woo Mrs. Meyerhaus... :chair:


----------



## Sprite42 (Mar 10, 2006)

lmao.....what a charmer!


----------



## greenween (Apr 8, 2006)

I am trying to get some pictures together, however, the last time I tried to post some, it told me I had too many MB or whatever. I am pretty new to this computer stuff as well. No other site has denied my pictures. I don't know if it is my camera, my computer or something else I'm doing. Anyhow, I did see bloo try and attack goldie.yesterday. She has been holed up in her shell ever since. I don't know if it is because she was already injured or what. I did notice some white slime coming out of her after I last wrote. I've read that means that they are trying to heal. I bought some algae wafers hoping to coax her out.And it worked, but thats when bloo attacked. Does anyone know if I can just keep her in a separate covered bowl or do they need the air bubble. I feel like if I am going to save her life at all, she will have to get a new home. Does this mean that bloo probably will not get along with any buddie I put in there? Maybe he is just too aggressive. I took goldie out briefly and inspected, I don't think she is dead, probably just terrified. But I'd like to get her out of there soon. So I was wondering If I could set up a temporary bowl for now. It is too bad that I didn't get a bigger tank, I've probably spent as much in this one month as it would have been.


----------



## dwool36 (Jan 31, 2006)

I kept apple snails with Cichlids before. They got beat up at first, but they adapted pretty well. They started to withdraw in response to water movement instead of waiting to get nipped. Eventually, mine were withdrawn before the fish even got to them. The fish eventually seemed to lose interest. The only question I have is your betta and your snail in such a small tank. Every time the betta turns around the snail will be there.


----------



## bala-shark (Apr 10, 2006)

sorry nope


----------



## greenween (Apr 8, 2006)

bala-shark said:


> sorry nope


Huh?:grin:


----------



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

dont mind somthing is all screwed up...


----------



## Echo (Apr 23, 2006)

It would probably be best to get a new container for you snail, or upgrade your bettas tank. Is your bettas tank decorated? 

I suggest putting your snail in a different container because- snails like high pH and hard water, bettas like soft water with a lower pH. To raise the pH of your snail tank crunch up some sea shells and put in a pantyhose and put it in. You can also boil egg shells and do the same way to add calcium to the water to promote a healthy shell.
Snails like a wide range of veggies, so when your boiling some green beans or cabbage don't leave your snail out!! Spinach, carrots, lettuce, zucchini, cucumber or snail will eat it all, just make sure to boil it first so it will be soft enough for it to eat


----------



## dan20rhino (Oct 2, 2005)

sounds like snails will eat anything lol


----------



## FishLuver101 (Mar 28, 2007)

You SHOULD BE FINE I have seven snails, and one betta fish in one tank.. totally FINE!!


----------



## Kageshi17 (Sep 6, 2006)

I think I have solved the mystery of the mystery snail. Hahaha! OK...here it is: They dont like too clean of a tank. And...I think even the easiest live plant would help the water as well but in my experience if you clean your tank every 2 weeks or even 3 instead of once a week or more they do ALOT better. I know it sounds weird, but I really think this is the solution! So yeah, try it and tell me how it goes.


----------

